

Apple's iPhone 5 puts Europe in 4G slow lane - yread
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/09/14/us-apple-europe-spectrum-idUSBRE88D0NX20120914

======
yread
LTE is such a mess

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_LTE_networks>

that even Apple had to reconsider its simplicity

<http://www.apple.com/iphone/LTE/>

edit: and it seems that getting a smartphone with LTE is complete waste of
money here in the Netherlands: [http://blogs.informatandm.com/4795/dutch-
operators-clear-the...](http://blogs.informatandm.com/4795/dutch-operators-
clear-the-first-lte-hurdle-but-impact-on-customers-will-be-limited/)

